# Hibernate - Performance



## y0dA (19. Nov 2007)

Hi!
Ich habe eine Liste von Objekten über welche ich iteriere und für jedes Objekt in der Liste muss ich zumindest 2 Datenbankabfragen absetzen (max 3 Statements). Kann ich hierbei irgendwie performen, denn im Moment dauert das Ganze sehr lange - nach jedem Stmt kommt ein commit etc. Gibt es Prepared Stmts in Hibernate, wie kann ich jene benützen?

Hier mal die Methode die min. 2 mal pro Objekt benutzt wird:

```
public static List<FeatureModel> getNearestNeighbour4Point(final double[] point, final int nnNumRes,
			final String unit, final int featureType, final int withinDistance, final int srid) {	
		StringBuffer point2 = new StringBuffer();
		point2.append(" SDO_GEOMETRY( ");
		point2.append(FeatureDB.POINT_GTYPE);
		point2.append(", ");
		point2.append(srid);
		point2.append(", ");
		point2.append("SDO_POINT_TYPE( ");
		point2.append(point[0]);
		point2.append(", ");
		point2.append(point[1]);
		point2.append(", null), null, null)");		
		
		StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer();
		sb.append(" SELECT {feature.*} ");
		sb.append(" FROM feature {feature} ");
		sb.append(" WHERE SDO_NN ( ");
		sb.append(" feature.f_geom, ");
		sb.append(point2.toString());
		sb.append(", '");
		sb.append(" SDO_NUM_RES = ");
		sb.append(nnNumRes);
		sb.append(" ");
		sb.append(unit);
		sb.append("', 1) = 'TRUE' AND SDO_WITHIN_DISTANCE( feature.f_geom, ");
		sb.append(point2.toString());
		sb.append(", ' DISTANCE = ");
		sb.append(withinDistance);
		sb.append(" ");
		sb.append(unit);
		sb.append("') = 'TRUE' AND f_ft_id = ");
		sb.append(featureType);

		Session session = HibernateUtil.getCurrentSession();
		Transaction tx = null;
		List<FeatureModel> list = null;
		
		try {
			tx = session.beginTransaction();	
			SQLQuery q = session.createSQLQuery(sb.toString());
			q.addEntity("feature", FeatureModel.class);
			list = q.list();

			/* commit and close session */
			tx.commit();	
		} catch (Exception e) {
			if (tx != null) {
				tx.rollback();
			}
		} finally {
			session = null;
			tx = null;
		}
		return list;
	}
```


----------



## HoaX (19. Nov 2007)

session.createQuery verwenden


----------



## y0dA (19. Nov 2007)

Was macht session.createQuery und inwieweit soll es mir helfen?


----------



## SnooP (19. Nov 2007)

Bist du sicher, dass du das musst? Wenn man über eine Liste von Objekten iterieren muss für die man jeweils SQL absetzen muss, heißt das eigentlich, dass das verwendete SQL nicht sinnvoll war, weil man sich quasi ein Join spart... -sprich wenn man die Liste mit den Objekten bereits in der Join-Beziehung hat, spart man sich die ständigen SQL-Queries...

bei createQuery wird HQL verwendet... das ist aber auch nur unter speziellen Umständen schneller als das eigentliche SQL, aaaber HQL generiert grundsätzlich prepared statements...


----------



## y0dA (19. Nov 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bist du sicher, dass du das musst? Wenn man über eine Liste von Objekten iterieren muss für die man jeweils SQL absetzen muss, heißt das eigentlich, dass das verwendete SQL nicht sinnvoll war, weil man sich quasi ein Join spart... -sprich wenn man die Liste mit den Objekten bereits in der Join-Beziehung hat, spart man sich die ständigen SQL-Queries...
> 
> bei createQuery wird HQL verwendet... das ist aber auch nur unter speziellen Umständen schneller als das eigentliche SQL, aaaber HQL generiert grundsätzlich prepared statements...



Ich muss über jene Liste iterieren weil ich von jenen Objekten die "nearest neighbour" bestimmen muss und das kann ich leider nur mit der oracle datenbank - sprich ich die stmts holen nicht Werte aus einer Tabelle sondern benutzen eine oracle function!


----------



## SnooP (19. Nov 2007)

yo fuck  ... sowas is natürlich kacke und da dann auch nicht änderbar okay. Wobei man mit irgendwelchen coolen Aktionen eigene Criterias bauen kann, die auf irgendwelche Funktionen nach SQL gemapped werden können, sprich in deinem Fall lustige oracle-funktionen... die hoffnung ist, dass es halt schneller geht alles in einem Rutsch zu erledigen 

aber das ist alles schon sehr tiefgehend in hibernate... ich war hier auch schon dabei diverse stored-procedures mit über's mapping ansteuern zu können... alles nich soo einfach


----------



## y0dA (19. Nov 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> yo fuck  ... sowas is natürlich kacke und da dann auch nicht änderbar okay. Wobei man mit irgendwelchen coolen Aktionen eigene Criterias bauen kann, die auf irgendwelche Funktionen nach SQL gemapped werden können, sprich in deinem Fall lustige oracle-funktionen... die hoffnung ist, dass es halt schneller geht alles in einem Rutsch zu erledigen
> 
> aber das ist alles schon sehr tiefgehend in hibernate... ich war hier auch schon dabei diverse stored-procedures mit über's mapping ansteuern zu können... alles nich soo einfach



Fazit, ich solls so lassen wie es ist Oo ?


----------

